# Tìm Hiểu Về Vải Cotton Và Ứng Dụng Trong Cuộc Sống



## Dungtran (4/3/20)

Vải Cotton là một trong những loại vải phổ biến hiện nay, là loại vải có nhiều đặc điểm, tính chất nổi bật thiên về độ mềm – mịn – thoáng nên thường được ứng dụng vào các ngành may mặc và được lựa chọn để sản xuất chăn ga gối.
Dựa vào những tính chất và đặc điểm đặc biệt của vải cotton, và dựa vào nhu cầu thiết yếu hàng ngày mà cotton được chia thành nhiều loại với tính chất riêng. Nên cùng Tatana tìm hiểu rõ về cotton và cách phân biệt từng loại để có những lựa chọn phù hợp nhé!

*1. Vải Cotton Là Gì?*
Là loại vải được dệt từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên, phần chính đó là từ cây bông gòn. Với chất liệu tự nhiên nên thường cotton rất thoáng mát và thấm hút mồ hôi tốt.






_Vải Cotton được dệt từ những sợi bông gòn_​
*2. Tính Chất Và Đặc Điểm Của Loại Vải Cotton*

*Tính chất vật lý của vải cotton:* có độ mềm mịn và rất dễ nhăn khi bị vò.

*Tính chất hóa học:* khác với các loại vải khác là khi đốt lâu tàn hơn và bay mùi gỗ khi đốt. Than hồng và khi bóp sẽ thấy mịn và tan sạch.
Đặc điểm chung: vải cotton thường có tính năng ưu tú và vượt trội như chất liệu rất tốt, thấm hút mồ hôi tối đa, đa dạng, bền và nhanh khô. Thêm nữa, là khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi tốt, cùng khả năng hút ẩm, hạ nhiệt và làm mát cơ thể.

*3. Ưu - Nhược Điểm Của Vải Cotton*
Bất cứ sản phẩm và chất liệu nào cũng có những ưu – nhược điểm, vì thế cùng Tatana tìm hiểu của loại vải “ Quốc Dân” này nhé!

*Ưu điểm:*

► Vì được làm từ bông kéo sợi, nên vải cotton có độ thấm nước rất cao lên tới 2/3 trọng lượng.
► Là vải có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên, nên rất an toàn cho sức khỏe, phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả trẻ nhỏ.
► Mang lại cảm giác thoáng mát, thoải mái cho người dùng, bởi độ hút ẩm cao, thấm hút tốt.
► Độ bền cao, làm sạch dễ dàng, kể cả giặt máy.

*Nhược điểm: *Sản phẩm là 100% cotton thì rất cứng, mà giá lại đương đối cao, vì thế nó là rào cản để sử dụng phổ biến.

*4. Phân Loại*

*4.1 Cotton 100%*
Vải cotton còn có tên gọi là sợi Xenluloxo. Vì là vải với 100% cotton nên vải hội tụ đầy đủ mọi tính năng về khả năng thấm hút, thông thoáng,..tuy nhiên, với loại vải này lại có giá thành khá cao.

*4.2 Cotton Poly*
Cotton Poly là loại sợi tổng hợp được tạo ra từ quá trình tổng hợp sợi bông cotton nguyên chất cùng các chất tổng hợp khác. Tỉ lệ cotton càng nhiều thì chất vải cotton càng mềm mịn và thông thoáng. Và ngược lại nếu sợi tổng hợp nhiều sẽ gây bí bách hơn.
Vải cotton thường có những đặc điểm như trọng lượng nhẹ, độ bền lớn, giá thành rẻ hơn so với 100% cotton và khả năng co giãn cũng cực tốt.

*4.3 Cotton Satin*
Đây là loại cotton truyền thống, vải thường có độ bóng láng của satin và độ mềm mượt, thông thoáng của cotton.
Và vảo cotton có những ưu điểm là không bị nhăn, nhàu, mật độ dày đặc của sợi vải nên có độ bền rất cao, cùng khả năng thấm của cotton và thân thiện với làn da của người dùng.

*4.4 Cotton lụa*
Thực chất đây là loại vải tổng hợp, là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của cotton thiên nhiên với sợi tơ tằm thượng hạng.
Mỗi nhà sản xuất thường có tỷ lệ pha giữa hai loại sợi là khác nhau, nhưng để vải đạt độ hoàn hảo nhất thường là 90% cotton và 10% silk.

*4.5 Cotton pha Spandex*
Đây là một loại vải có khả năng co giãn tốt, màu sắc phong phú, đa dạng. Đặc điểm lớn của loại vải này là có khả năng thấm hút cực kỳ tốt, có độ bền cao và khả năng kháng khuẩn.

*5. Cách Nhận Biết Vải Cotton*
Vải cotton trên thị trường rất đa dạng và phổ biến, vì vậy khó có thể nhận biết đâu là cotton 100% nên bạn có thể tham khảo một số cách sau:

*5.1 Nhận biết bằng mắt*
Chuẩn 100%: sẽ mang lại cảm giác mát, mềm mịn và bị nhàu khi vò.
Cotton pha: bóng đẹp, không bị nhàu khi vò.

*5.2 Nhận biết bằng nhiệt*
Cotton 100%: có mùi gỗ khi đốt, tro mềm mịn và bay hết khi có tác động lực.
Cotton pha: khi đốt sẽ có mùi nhựa và bị vón cục khi cháy xong.

*5.3 Phân biệt với độ thấm nước*
Cotton 100%: thấm nước nhanh
Cotton pha: vì tính chất Poly, không thấm nước nên vải có độ thấm nước chậm, và có độ lan xung quanh nhưng không đều.

*6. Ứng dụng vào đời sống*
May mặc: với những đặc tính trên, vải cotton ban đầu được sản xuất để may mặc. Với đặc tính thấm hút tốt nên sản phẩm của vải cotton khá được ưa chuộng và là nguyên liệu chính hiện nay.

Sản xuất chăn ga áo gối: với khí hậu nóng ẩm ở Việt Nam cộng với sự thấm hút mồ hôi cũng khả năng thông thoáng, sự mềm mịn của cotton là sản phẩm được luôn được chọn lựa cho những giấc ngủ sâu.

*7. Các sản phẩm chăm gối được ưa chuộng*

Chất lượng vải đi cùng với sự thiết kế tỉ mỉ, hiện đại sẽ góp phần tạo nên không gian tươi mới cho căn phòng.
Với ga Chagota Tatana được làm từ 100% cotton mát mịn, dễ chịu và bền bỉ. Với đặc tính chung của cotton là khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi tốt, thông thoáng, chống mài mòn hiệu quả, sự xâm nhập virus, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc, từ những vết bẩn. Ngoài ra, ga Chagota này còn phù hợp với mọi thời tiết, trở nên mát mẻ vào mùa hè, ấm áp vào mùa đông, mang lại sự thoải mái cho người dùng.






_ Màu sắc tươi sáng làm bừng sáng căn phòng_​





_Trang nhã với xanh dương_​





_Sắc tím thêm sự lựa chọn của người lớn tuổi_​
*8. Hướng dẫn vệ sinh và bảo quản*
Tất cả sản phẩm đềi có những tính chất riêng và độ bền riêng, nhưng nếu sử dụng và bảo quản đúng cách sẽ giúp cho sản phẩm luôn được bền bỉ và giữ được màu sắc như ý.
Không ngâm quá lâu. Sản phẩm được ngâm quá lâu trong xà phòng sẽ khiến chất tẩy mà bào mòn màu sắc, khiến sản phẩm khó giữ được màu sắc ban đầu.
Không nên sử dụng chất tẩy rửa mạnh. Dùng hóa chất quá mạnh sẽ làm độ bền vải bị giảm sút, nhanh chóng bị mục nát, dễ phai màu.

Trên đây là một số thông tin về cotton, hi vọng giúp bạn đủ nhận biết về các loại cotton này, để có những lựa chọn đúng nhất.

*TATANA*​


----------

